# MTB 24 Zoll für unsere Kleine gesucht - Orbea, Bulls, Cube ?



## Windbeutel (4. Mai 2019)

Wie der Titel schon sagt suchen wir für unsere 9 jährige Tochter ein MTB in 24 Zoll.

Ich habe nicht vor an dem Radl herumzuschrauben. Vorbau oder Lenkerwechsel vielleicht, der Rest sollte erstmal "Stange" bleiben.

Obwohl wir in München leben, ist das Fahrprofil fast ausschliesslich Flachland / Asphalt / evtl. gut befestigte Waldwege. Daher ist eine Federkabel meines Erachtens nach eher nicht nötig, meine Tochter findet es allerdings "cool" .

Wie auch immer...Folgende Räder gefallen uns schon mal recht gut:

1. Orbea MX 24 Team Disc

https://www.orbea.com/int-de/fahrrader/kinder/mx-kids/cat/mx-24-team-disc-19

Mir gefallen die Ausstattung und das Gewicht von 10.8 kg. 

2. Orbea MX 24 Team

https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/kinder/mx-kids/cat/mx-24-team-19

Noch leichter, allerdings keine Disc Brakes. Für unsere Anforderungen aber vermutlich nicht so wichtig !?

3. Bulls Tokee 24 Disc

https://www.bulls.de/produkt/bulls-tokee24disc-595-05432?sku=595-05432_ZEG

Das Radl konnte sie im Geschäft schon probefahren und kam damit auch gut klar. Was mich stört ist die Schaltung mit 21 Gängen und knapp 13kg sind auch eine Ansage im Vergleich zum Orbea. Wobei ich mir auch hier nicht so sicher bin, ob der Gewichtsunterschied im Flachland tatsächlich so eine grosse Rolle spielt !?

4. Cube Kid 240 Disc

https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/kids/5-jahre/kid-240/cube-kid-240-disc-greynflashgreen-2019/

*******

Welches dieser Räder würdet Ihr empfehlen und warum?


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2019)

vorderbremse mit disc-öl kann vll n schrecken auslösen.....
vll das
https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/kinder/mx-kids/cat/mx-24-team-19

21 gänge kanns in 2-3 jahren dann bei 26'' immer noch lernen,
wenn auf disc verzichten willst
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/scott-contessa-24-rigid-fork-x0043378
oder plusreifen statt federgabel,das federt dann wirklich bei dem fahrergewicht und is leichter
https://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/scott-roxter-24-x0043463

musst beachten dass das oberrohr je nach hersteller und artikel  die schritthöhe vom kind beim stehenbleiben und beide füsse aufn boden nicht überfordert,bulls + kind hast ja als anhaltspunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Windbeutel (4. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für Deine Vorschläge . Kann ich daraus schliessen, dass Du von den von mir erwähnten Bikes nicht so viel hälst?


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2019)

Windbeutel schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Vorschläge . Kann ich daraus schliessen, dass Du von den von mir erwähnten Bikes nicht so viel hälst?


doch schon..
https://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/kinder/mx-kids/cat/mx-24-team-19
dass scott bekommst evtl 50€ günstiger

das ding nicht  vergessen,,erspart viel ärger und diskussionen

https://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Fahrrad-Schaltwerkschutz-Bugel-Schutzbugel-Fahrradschaltung-Kettenschaltung/312589889337?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160908110712&meid=3de7cbb7309849e7a57e9d953d9d086c&pid=100677&rk=12&rkt=16&sd=253996835445&itm=312589889337&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2019)

crashtest212 schrieb:


> vorderbremse mit disc-öl kann vll n schrecken auslösen.....
> vll das


Wie meinst du das? 
Nen Abgang übern Lenker hat mein 3 Jähriger auch mit V brake geschaft... 

Ich Frage mich eher wie groß das Kind ist, denke 24" wird bei einer 9 Jährigen höchstens noch 1 Jahr halten, meine große fährt seit sie  5 1/2 Jahren ist 24"... ist jetzt 7 1/2 und ich denke mit aller spätestens 9 braucht sie 26"...


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Nen Abgang übern Lenker hat mein 3 Jähriger auch mit V brake geschaft...
> 
> Ich Frage mich eher wie groß das Kind ist, denke 24" wird bei einer 9 Jährigen höchstens noch 1 Jahr halten, meine große fährt seit sie  5 1/2 Jahren ist 24"... ist jetzt 7 1/2 und ich denke mit aller spätestens 9 braucht sie 26"...


passieren kann ja immer was,entschärfen kann man ne cantibremse oder mech disc mit weniger aufwand,bei grösse kommts drauf an...meiner wächst wie unkraut,aber zum ab und zu radln kann man so n rad behalten,bis se mit den knien lenken können, andere sind bereit mehr zu investieren oder solche räder nur gebrauch zu kaufen...das is ansichtssache


----------



## Windbeutel (4. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich eher wie groß das Kind ist,



Sie ist 131cm und wiegt knapp 24 kg. Bei den Probefahrten heute mit den 24ern habe ich den Sattel ca. 8 cm höher gemacht. Das ging dann recht gut. Wie gross ist denn Deine jetzt mit 7 1/2 ?

******
Was mir noch gerade einfällt...In einem anderen Thread hier, wo es um das Orbea MX ging, da basteln die Threadteilnehmer extrem rum an dem Bike. Da wird fast um jedes Gramm gekämpft. Ist das nun wirklich so ausschlaggebend bei Kinder MTB`s oder sind das da Hardcore-Biker, die mit ihren 9 jährigen Kindern schon die härtesten Trails fahren  ?




crashtest212 schrieb:


> 21 gänge kanns in 2-3 jahren dann bei 26'' immer noch lernen,



Das denke ich mir eben auch.


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2019)

Windbeutel schrieb:


> Sie ist 131cm und wiegt knapp 24 kg. Bei den Probefahrten heute mit den 24ern habe ich den Sattel ca. 8 cm höher gemacht. Das ging dann recht gut. Wie gross ist denn Deine jetzt mit 7 1/2 ?
> 
> ******
> Was mir noch gerade einfällt...In einem anderen Thread hier, wo es um das Orbea MX ging, da basteln die Threadteilnehmer extrem rum an dem Bike. Da wird fast um jedes Gramm gekämpft. Ist das nun wirklich so ausschlaggebend bei Kinder MTB`s oder sind das da Hardcore-Biker, die mit ihren 9 jährigen Kindern schon die härtesten Trails fahren  ?



kinderräder werden von eltern gekauft;
kommt auf die eltern an; 
evtl is dem papa langweilig oder er muss dringend seinen sozialen aufstieg unterstreichen 
für ältere kinder kanns bei radlerfamilien schon relevant werden 
manchmal meint die mama ein rotes rad  muss es sein,aber kind sträubt sich wie die katz vor der badewanne aber beim blauen läufts einwandfrei...


----------



## chris5000 (4. Mai 2019)

Hast Du bei Deiner Suche schon mal im Kinderfahrradfinder geschaut? Wenn nicht, mach mal und gib einfach die 131cm Körpergröße in die Suche ein. Da finden sich dann noch zig weitere Räder zur Auswahl: www.kinderfahrradfinder.de 

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## crashtest212 (4. Mai 2019)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hast Du bei Deiner Suche schon mal im Kinderfahrradfinder geschaut? Wenn nicht, mach mal und gib einfach die 131cm Körpergröße in die Suche ein. Da finden sich dann noch zig weitere Räder zur Auswahl: www.kinderfahrradfinder.de
> 
> Grüße,
> Chris


am zahn der zeit


----------



## DianaD80 (4. Mai 2019)

Für die Anforderungeren, warum siehst Du Dir nicht mal Woom oder Kubike an? Da gibt es in München auch Läden die die führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Mai 2019)

Windbeutel schrieb:


> Sie ist 131cm und wiegt knapp 24 kg. Bei den Probefahrten heute mit den 24ern habe ich den Sattel ca. 8 cm höher gemacht. Das ging dann recht gut. Wie gross ist denn Deine jetzt mit 7 1/2 ?
> 
> ******
> Was mir noch gerade einfällt...In einem anderen Thread hier, wo es um das Orbea MX ging, da basteln die Threadteilnehmer extrem rum an dem Bike. Da wird fast um jedes Gramm gekämpft. Ist das nun wirklich so ausschlaggebend bei Kinder MTB`s oder sind das da Hardcore-Biker, die mit ihren 9 jährigen Kindern schon die härtesten Trails fahren  ?
> ...


Aktuell ebenfalls in 130cm.. genau kann ich das erst morgen sagen... 

Klar je leichter das Rad je besser das Handling für die Kids... Z.b. bordsteinkante hoch tragen. Treppe rauf runter...
Aber das Gramm gefleische halte ich für übertrieben...


----------



## Hille2001 (5. Mai 2019)

Ich würde am allerwichtigsten auf ne 1fach Schaltung wert legen.

Und wenn irgendwie möglich such dir n 26" Zoll Rad , abfallendes Oberrohr.





Mit 135cm Umstieg auf 26 Zoll Schrittlänge 61cm 
Im Vergleich das 24er


Miss mal ihre Schrittlänge damit kannst du viel mehr anfangen.


----------



## Windbeutel (5. Mai 2019)

Eben gemessen...Ihre Schrittlänge ist 58cm. 

@delphi1507 Ich habe meiner Tochter eben Deine Videos gezeigt. Sie: "Wow....das will ich auch machen"


----------



## dirk75 (5. Mai 2019)

Unsere ist letztes Frühjahr auf das Orbea MX 24 Team von nem Cube 200 umgestiegen und das war am Anfang schon ganz schön groß --- ab September passte es dann recht gut.
Jetzt kommt sie richtig gut klar damit und ist 8 1/2 J. mit 131cm Größe bei 59cm Schrittlänge --- Sattelstützenauszug 6cm.
Überwiegende Nutzung sind die Isarradwege mit mal ner leichten Steigung --- also nichts wildes, Hauptsache zum Schluß ne Apfelschorle und ein Eis (das wichtigste) im Biergarten.
Geändert wurde nur der Vorbau von orig. 70 cm auf jetzt 50cm, die recht schweren Kenda Reifen auf Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2,1 und ne XT Kassette 11-34 (war noch vorhanden) --- Gewicht knapp um 10 kg.
Schaltung mit 1x9 (bloß kein 3-fach) und Bremsen sind vollkommen ausreichend.
Also schon was passendes (Farbe sollte gefallen in dem Alter) aber nicht übertreiben und sein eigens Hobby auf die Kleinen übertragen wollen.

Hoffe konnte helfen,grüße.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2019)

Windbeutel schrieb:


> Eben gemessen...Ihre Schrittlänge ist 58cm.
> 
> @delphi1507 Ich habe meiner Tochter eben Deine Videos gezeigt. Sie: "Wow....das will ich auch machen"


----------



## Windbeutel (5. Mai 2019)

Wir haben vorhin ein 26er von einem Nachbarskind ausprobiert. Der Sattel war zwar ganz unten, und es sah schon ein wenig gross aus...aber es ging. Beim Fahren allerdings fühlte sie sich aber nicht ganz so sicher wie auf den 24ern.

Die Auswahl an 26ern ist im Vergleich zu den 24ern aber relativ begrenzt. Woran liegt das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (5. Mai 2019)

Windbeutel schrieb:


> Wir haben vorhin ein 26er von einem Nachbarskind ausprobiert. Der Sattel war zwar ganz unten, und es sah schon ein wenig gross aus...aber es ging. Beim Fahren allerdings fühlte sie sich aber nicht ganz so sicher wie auf den 24ern.
> 
> Die Auswahl an 26ern ist im Vergleich zu den 24ern aber relativ begrenzt. Woran liegt das denn?


die kleinste grössse bei 26'' is ~37 cm und eher spärlich zu finden,wenns kind auf die standard min. 41 cm passt  is die auswahl gross,wird aber wohl eher zu hoch und zu lang,was die sach dann unsicher macht;


----------



## wombel74 (5. Mai 2019)

Bei uns sind in der engeren Wahl sind das Orbea mx24 Team und das Conway MS240 Rigid. Jeweils mit Starrgabel und V-Brakes.


----------



## Windbeutel (6. Mai 2019)

Dank Eurer Hilfe habt Ihr mich/uns definitiv vor einem Fehlkauf bewahrt .

Wir waren heute nochmal im Geschäft und haben 26er ausprobiert. Und sie kam sowohl mit 26ern / 32cm wie auch 26ern / 37cm super klar. Danach nur noch mal zum Vergleich auf ein 24er...Nope, das würde max. 1 Jahr gut gehen, dann wäre ein Neukauf angesagt.



crashtest212 schrieb:


> 41 cm passt is die auswahl gross,wird aber wohl eher zu hoch und zu lang,



So war es auch . 41cm passte nicht mehr. Das Radl von unserem Nachbarskind, wie sich jetzt rausgestellt hat, war auch ein 41er. Daher hatte es nicht gepasst.

****************
So, dann begebe ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einem 26er 32cm/37cm.

Vorschläge werden natürlich auch gerne entgegengenommen .


----------



## LemonLipstick (6. Mai 2019)

Schau mal das Bike ist in vielen Farben erhältlich:

https://www.trekbikes.com/at/de_AT/...o-26/p/24066/?colorCode=pinkvisibility_purple


----------



## Windbeutel (6. Mai 2019)

Danke. Schönes Radl! Und im Vergleich zu den anderen, die ich bisher gefunden habe, auch noch super leicht mit 10kg.


----------



## Diman (7. Mai 2019)

Ich werfe noch ein Islabikes Beinn 26 in die Runde.  https://www.islabikes.de/


----------



## Windbeutel (7. Mai 2019)

Mir gefällt das Beinn sehr gut...meiner Tochter leider nicht. Mit dem Creig könnte sie sich anfreunden , das liegt allerdings weit über unserem Budget von 500 - 600 €


----------



## wombel74 (19. Mai 2019)

https://m.fitstore24.com/item/3231373731

Schnäppchen


----------



## Windbeutel (20. Mai 2019)

Nach weiteren Probefahrten, auch die Trek-Bikes wurden getestet, hat sich mein Töchterchen für folgendes Radl entschieden:

https://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes/hardtail/bike/kato-16-al/

Wir haben es bereits seit letzter Woche und sind schon die erste Tour damit gefahren. Zugegeben, optimal ist die Größe noch nicht, aber sie fühlt sich sehr wohl auf dem Radl .

Vielen Dank nochmal an Euch alle !!


----------



## strike10 (9. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte für meinen Sohnemann gerne das Oreba MX24 Disc kaufen und es dann mit einer RST First ausstatten. Ich könnte da gerade eine günstig gebraucht erwerben, habe aber Angst, dass der Schaft zu kurz ist (14cm). Da ich das Oreba noch nicht habe .. kann mir einer sagen, welche Gabelschaft Länge beim Oreba notwendig ist? (Mit standard Komponenten)

Danke,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk75 (9. Juni 2019)

strike10 schrieb:


> Ich möchte für meinen Sohnemann gerne das Oreba MX24 Disc kaufen und es dann mit einer RST First ausstatten. Ich könnte da gerade eine günstig gebraucht erwerben, habe aber Angst, dass der Schaft zu kurz ist (14cm). Da ich das Oreba noch nicht habe .. kann mir einer sagen, welche Gabelschaft Länge beim Oreba notwendig ist? (Mit standard Komponenten)
> 
> Danke,
> Jürgen



Steuerrohr 90mm mit Steuersatz  110mm + Vorbau 40mm + Spacer 20mm

Dann wird das knapp mit den 14cm, es sei denn du verbaust einen flacheren Steuersatz die originale FSA Oberschale baut 20mm hoch.


----------



## Karup (9. Juni 2019)

Mit einem Vorbau welcher nicht so hoch ist, kannst auch nochmal 1cm gewinnen.
Der hier war glaube ich nur 3cm hoch.

CYSKY Bike Vorbau 31,8 45mm https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07F6YWLT3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Bho.CbT5ZJ3JE


----------



## strike10 (9. Juni 2019)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Das muss ich mir noch gut überlegen. Ich glaube das Risiko, dass es dann nicht passt, ist mir zu groß ..


----------



## Tidi (11. Juni 2019)

Flachster Vorbau den ich kenne .... mit dem bin ich ne meeeegakurze Gabel gefahren, waren glaub ich nur 18 oder 20mm Klemmhöhe und ging .... 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Vllt. noch ne Option für dich ....


----------



## Windbeutel (11. Juni 2019)

@strike10 

Ich habe zwar kein Problem damit, dass  Du "meinen " Thread kaperst, aber hier geht Deine Frage ja im Prinzip unter.

Ein eigener Thread wäre sowohl für Dich wie auch für andere hilfreicher gewesen, die evtl. dieselbe Frage haben sollten .


----------



## Mulie (4. September 2022)

Ich bissel den Beitrag Mal wieder aus um keinen neuen zu erstellen. Unser großer fährt gerade frog 55 und wächst aus dem raus. Ich hab ein frog 62 oder MX24 Team gedacht. Beide kosten ca 150€. Dann noch 50€ für Reifen und neue Schläuche falls notwendig. Das frog 55 bekommt unsere Tochter.
Doch welches nehmen den Frosch oder das orbea?
Was ich noch vergessen habe, Körpergröße derzeit 125 cm, Innenbeinlänge 55cm
Lg


----------



## Binem (5. September 2022)

Mulie schrieb:


> Ich bissel den Beitrag Mal wieder aus um keinen neuen zu erstellen. Unser großer fährt gerade frog 55 und wächst aus dem raus. Ich hab ein frog 62 oder MX24 Team gedacht. Beide kosten ca 150€. Dann noch 50€ für Reifen und neue Schläuche falls notwendig. Das frog 55 bekommt unsere Tochter.
> Doch welches nehmen den Frosch oder das orbea?
> Was ich noch vergessen habe, Körpergröße derzeit 125 cm, Innenbeinlänge 55cm
> Lg


das Frog wenn ihr bisher gut damit zurecht kommt, dann passt es vom Einsdatz, und es ist leichter.


----------

